# Good set of headphones/earphones?



## SLIMES (Oct 5, 2011)

First, let me say hi. This is my first post but I've been lurking for quite a while, reading your posts. (probably the sign of a good forum that I can enjoy it just by reading what others have to say.)

But Xmas is on the horizon and I need to start thinking about a decent pair of headphones. I'm currently using a cheap Philips pair that are actually really good for the money, but they've been discontinued and I can't keep scouring the net to source them when they break after a year. 

So I really need a recommendation from someone on here. What's my budget? It really depends. I don't need perfect sound (and I'm not sure that's attainable anyway) but I would be prepared to go up to maybe £200. If there's anything good for less than half that I'd be very happy though. The earphones I'm using at the moment are under £20 but very cleverly designed.

So if anyone can offer their advice I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This has been the subject of several threads. However, in none of them did I mention the Audio Technica ATH-M40_fs_. High quality studio headphones, modest price.


----------



## SLIMES (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry about that. You don't have a link do you? I've tried using the search function but I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

If you're not fussed about looking a complete prannet with big phones on, the Grado sr60i or SR 80 come highly recommended - I own the 60s - bought them for £85. They're open-backed so leakage will disturb the neighbours, but if you're a singalong anyway, you'll drown it out!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

SLIMES said:


> Sorry about that. You don't have a link do you? I've tried using the search function but I haven't been able to find them.


I just tried the 'advanced search' feature (on the right side of the bar that has 'new posts' on the left side. Selected 'posts', then typed in 'headphones', then chose 'titles'. Got 7 hits, 3 of them relevant.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Doesn't matter what kind of headphones, as long as it's Sennheiser. I've bought a lot of headphones, and they have never let me down. Excellent quality and durability.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Sennheiser is pretty much the specialized company in regards to audio. Most audiophiles have Sennheiser.
Having had a Sennheiser, I concur. It's certainly great quality and durability.

I also recently afforded the newly-released Tritton 720+ Pro 7.1 Surround Headset by Madcatz (also the publishers of 'Cyborg' gaming headset), and it's pretty good too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

It might depend whether you're doing anything else at the same time. I got through three sets of Sennheiser PX100 as the cable frayed at the plug end! That's why I went for the Grados. But it might have had something to do with them going in and out of my coat pocket - walking the dog!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's the amazon.co.uk listing for the Audio Technicas:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audio-Techn...ar-cup/dp/B0002D03ZW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I am very fussy about the cans I use... I can highly recommend AKG Q701s. They are open, very flat response and comfortable to wear. The soundstage is second to none.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It all depends on what you are after.
A good place to have a look is the Head-fi.org website.
There's plenty of advise from very knowledgeable (read geek) people.
There's plenty of good quality phones within your budget.
I've found that they are a very personal item.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Grado sr60i


I bought those and i never wear them... they are uncomfortable, flimsy, the cabling is annoying... but they do sound good for the price, especially if you pay the american price; me i got screwed and payed way too much.

So make sure you try them out first (even though i did...) and get a good price, or look for alternatives (aka Beyerdynamic).


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

My wife bought me a pair of Realm Scorsche rh600bk. I think they are around 100 bucks. Are those any good or should I send them back for a pair of Senheiser?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Philip said:


> I bought those and i never wear them... they are uncomfortable, flimsy, the cabling is annoying... but they do sound good for the price, especially if you pay the american price; me i got screwed and payed way too much.
> 
> So make sure you try them out first (even though i did...) and get a good price, or look for alternatives (aka Beyerdynamic).


I still use my Beyer DT75s when I need a long cable (listening to the TV at 6 in the morning)...I'd trip over it if I took it out walking.

(Wouldn't need a lead, I suppose haha).


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a pair of "Sennheiser HD 280 Pro" studio headphones which cost around $100 (they list for $200 but you can always find them much cheaper even at retail stores) and get the job done to my extreme satisfaction. I would imagine you would have to spend at least $1000 to get better quality.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

For several years now I have used the Sennheiser HD590 Over-Ear Full Size Headphone. It's lightweight and very comfortable. I can listen to music for many hours without ear fatigue, which has been a real problem for me in the past. I accidentally stepped on the headphones and broke the bridge and Sennheiser repaired them for me for a flat fee of $75.00. Far less than it would have cost to buy one new and the service was first rate. The 590 cost me around $250.00 U.S. and is no longer made but the 598 would probably be just as good and maybe even better. I hope I never have to replace them but if I do I will buy Sennheiser without a doubt.










Kevin


----------

